# Wills Creek Dam



## dcnewco (Jan 5, 2012)

It's been two months since conditions have been favorable to fish at or near the Wills Creek Dam. The gage height and the flow downstream are finally settled. I'll be hitting the dam after work in the morning. Anybody been down there the last couple of days?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

No, but planning to SOON.. the water is green/clear for the first time in a awhile.. Followed it from Plainfield to Salt Fork, LOOKS GOOD! the backwaters are producing crappie in a few spots according to a tight-lipped local.. The Tusc. near Coshocton and the Walhonding look great, will be hitting a few spots this next week. The river levels are still a little high, but receding quickly- good time to maybe hit a creek mouth Muskingum looks pretty good too!!


----------



## dcnewco (Jan 5, 2012)

I spent an hour down at the dam early this morning and caught three, all under 16 inches. The flow was still a little fast coming out of the dam but it is fishable. Next weekend should be good!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

3 vehicles there around lunch, didnt stop, water looked good!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I heard a rumor 'bout that little creek that flows through Trinway, into the Muskingum somewhere,,, about 1/2mi South of rt16. I've been driving over that bridge for 35 years, going to hunting camp, and NEVER had a chance to fish there! Sure looks like a good spot!
I only seen 1 boat, 1 guy with poles, during the 4 day muzzel season???
Anybody have any up-to-date fish stories,,, around Dresden?
I'll never get to fish there,,, just curious.

Thanks


----------



## dcnewco (Jan 5, 2012)

I know exactly where you are talking about, Doboy. Although I have never fished there, I have several buddies that used to years ago. They always claimed that creek was smallmouth heaven. I can remember a guy telling me to fish near the old Longenberger plant.

I am more into the walleye and saugeye at the dam. Never really cared for catching smallies.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

dcnewco said:


> I know exactly where you are talking about, Doboy. Although I have never fished there, I have several buddies that used to years ago. They always claimed that creek was smallmouth heaven. I can remember a guy telling me to fish near the old Longenberger plant.
> 
> I am more into the walleye and saugeye at the dam. Never really cared for catching smallies.


YEP! That's the spot. ditto on the smallies, BUT, after ice out,,, EVEN NOW, 
there's gotta be a slew of sauger & eyes in there somewhere???
Specially during Muski high water,,, Like maybe the first rapids, Maybe after dark? 
I hunt right across from there and there is a jump-across-creek that gets a butt-load of 6" sauger & suckers in it,,, during high water.

Thanks, Keep us posted


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Fished for 2 1/2 hours for eye during the day, never had a tap.. tried 5-6 colors, 1/8 and 1/16 jigs, gave up 5 jigs to snags. Water was a little stained from the rain, but still looks good! Flow was fishable, talked to a guy who was leaving when I got there, no fish in 2 hrs... 2 guys arrived later, looked to be bait fishing, hope they got some! Left there and went to a creek mouth on the Musc., water was a lot muddier from the Walhonding and Tusc. than Wills Creek... tried swims and jigs only, cold front must have shut em down. Still, nice weather for this time of year! Wishing for ice!!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

That is the wakatomica creek and yes is is loaded with smallies. The water has to be up before you can get your boat up the creek and it is not real deep.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Smallmouths rule!!!!!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

foxbites said:


> Smallmouths rule!!!!!


Yes they do!


----------



## dcnewco (Jan 5, 2012)

Wills Creek is unfishable....I am hitting PA for steelhead!!!


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

I've fished wc for over 20 years and always thought that when the water was high, go home,...until this winter. I fished it a couple times a month ago when the water was around 9 to 10' on the gage and did pretty good. Nothing under 3 lbs. and a couple over 6 lb.
Don't be afraid to tie on a BIG jig and cast right into the spill, they're in there.


----------



## dcnewco (Jan 5, 2012)

I might give it a try this afternoon before the sun goes down. It looks a little clearer at the lake area on US83...Last week it looked really red and rusty.


----------



## dcnewco (Jan 5, 2012)

The Creek is stable now.....But my employer feels I need to work 12 hours a day 7 days a week...I so wish I was Charlie Sheen and WINNING!!!! I am losing oppurtunities left and right with Walleye and Chrome!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

That sounds rough.

Maybe consider the plight of unemployed folks
who cannot afford to fish.

Or those to old or sick to fish.

Or even fell sorry for Shortdrift
who couldn't catch crabs in a house
of ill repute.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

katfish said:


> .
> 
> Or even fell sorry for shortdrift
> who couldn't catch crabs in a house
> of ill repute.


lmfao!!!!!:d


----------



## jlogan (Mar 14, 2012)

Thinking about heading to will's Creek today while the kids are in school. Any suggestions on where to fish and what to fish for? We've been out a few times this year but haven't had any luck.


----------

